# 2.7T into a B5 Passat - possible??



## AVW8 (Sep 3, 2008)

*nevermind*

_Modified by AVW8 at 8:00 PM 10-6-2008_


_Modified by AVW8 at 8:00 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It has been done, check on Passatworld.com


----------

